# Keep Getting Logged Out!



## tjohnson (Jun 25, 2011)

The forum keeps logging me out and then I get this error message:

Error: You do not have permission to reply to this thread

I am using Firefox and nothing else is open except for my Outlook

What's up with that?

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> The forum keeps logging me out and then I get this error message:
> 
> Error: You do not have permission to reply to this thread
> 
> ...


HMMM,

I used to get logged out a lot, but rarely ever any more. I logged myself out & back in this morning, thinking it would solve my step by step links not working problem. It didn't.

I get that error message once in awhile, but I try again, and it works.

Bear


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 25, 2011)

This is from the new firefox it works OK

i will restart the computer


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 25, 2011)

Todd,

Did this just start happening recently?


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 25, 2011)

Jeff,

Started today,and just happened again before I made this post.

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 26, 2011)

I've had it happen a couple of times over the last month. Just logged back on & all was well.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 28, 2011)

I was beginning to think it was just me and my, Old as Dirt, laptop.  I don't get error messages. I will try to Reply or Edit and nothing happens...There will just be the word Reply and a big White nothing! OR I will type a couple of paragraphs, hit submit and get the Please Wait and scrolling Candy Cane and nothing happens. A refresh usually brings me back but often 1 or 2 Log-out and Log-ins are required to get back to business. It sucks to have to retype all that text with my Negative Words a Minute Hunt and Peck style of typing...JJ


----------



## kielbasa kid (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry....but I am about to say "GOOD BYE".  This site keeps shutting me down, kicking me off, telling me that, "out of memory line 9", out of memory line 26", etc.. It's a pain in the pratt. It happens nowhere else on the net. I am tired of it.

KK


----------



## boykjo (Jun 29, 2011)

Kielbasa Kid said:


> Sorry....but I am about to say "GOOD BYE".  This site keeps shutting me down, kicking me off, telling me that, "out of memory line 9", out of memory line 26", etc.. It's a pain in the pratt. It happens nowhere else on the net. I am tired of it.
> 
> KK




Hang tight there kielbasa kid......This is a awesome site and if there are any problems with the it I am sure there is some one on the problem as we speak...... You are the kielbasa kid and haven't posted any qveiw of your kielbasa but I  haven't given up on you............... give them time and be patient..... they will fix it........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## kielbasa kid (Jun 30, 2011)

That's it!!!!

I just wrote a response and it was erased with a "run time error". A pain in the DUPA!!!


----------



## meateater (Jun 30, 2011)

Kielbasa Kid said:


> That's it!!!!
> 
> I just wrote a response and it was erased with a "run time error". A pain in the DUPA!!!




Funny I see your post here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I switched to google chrome and have no problems at all, I didn't have problems with IE either. Whatever it is  SMF will get on it.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 30, 2011)

I got logged out once today, but nothing major

I use Firefox

Todd


----------

